# fake background Step By Step



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

hello

Ive recently just built my own fake background for my bearded dragon, heres my step by step guide how i did it

equipment i used

polystyrene
tooth picks
expanding foam
grout
red/yellow sand
pva glue

*step 1*

measure vivarium and cut polystyrene to size



i used the tooth picks to hold it all together




then i started to create the look and style i was going for, still using the tooth picks


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

*Step 2*

using the expanding foam i sealed all the edges so there was no gaps



*step 3*

then i used my little gas powered flame thrower to create some detail in the background

this gave me a more rocky look


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

*step 4*

Grouting

2 coats of Grey grout and left to dry



then followed by 2 coats of white grout and left to dry


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

as you can see my background was removable, this makes maintenance and repair work a lot easier.

*Step 5 *

PVA the whole thing and leave to dry

*Step 6*

prepare your sand,

then PVA the whole background and apply the sand




*Step 7*

PVA glue the whole thing and leave to dry


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Apply another coat of sand to get that colour you are looking for, i added more yellow to create a lighter style



*Step 8*

PVA the whole thing and leave to dry



completed,

i then decided to add some minor details for effect

i used sphagnum moss to look like weeds in between rocks


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

once placed back inside the Viv i added some more details like fake plants and real rocks for effect




all done hope you all like it

Andy


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks 

ANDY : victory:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

very cool but does it have a gritty feel ?

and would it be hard to clean ?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

That Is really good! Well Done :2thumb:

You have given me some inspiration! So thanks!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> very cool but does it have a gritty feel ?
> 
> and would it be hard to clean ?


yes it does feel gritty and is great for keeping the dragons nails trimmed,

i made it removeable so cleaning and maintenace will be easier, 



snowyj99 said:


> That Is really good! Well Done :2thumb:
> 
> You have given me some inspiration! So thanks!


thankyou,

hope you enjoy making yours as much as i've made mine 

andy


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I will try!:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

snowyj99 said:


> I will try!:2thumb:


good luck :whistling2:


----------



## baden187 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well Done Andy looks awesome m8:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

baden187 said:


> Well Done Andy looks awesome m8:2thumb:


cheers matey : victory:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

cracking mate a job well done:no1:


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

that's awesome, good work. my first little beardie is coming next weekend (finally, was supposed to be this weekend but my thermostat went awol in transit). i've just set up the viv and stuck the lights on without a thermostat, just to see how warm it gets. left it on overnight and it's only reached 27c at the hot end. i have strip thermometers half way up either end panel, so the basking spot might well be a bit hotter than that, i wont really know until my stat show up. it's only a 60watt bulb at the minute, i assume if it's not hot enough i can try a stronger one? but it was sold as part of a set-up pack, so i'd hope it would be sufficient. otherwise somebody's in danger of getting negative feedback! 

also, i'm thinking of building some 'rock' areas, using some broken paving slabs and suchlike. would this be a good idea? obviously they'd be baked and scrubbed first. i just thought it would kind of replicate sand and rocks without the risk of ingestion.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Rencey said:


> cracking mate a job well done:no1:


thankyou : victory:



edgar1981 said:


> also, i'm thinking of building some 'rock' areas, using some broken paving slabs and suchlike. would this be a good idea? obviously they'd be baked and scrubbed first. i just thought it would kind of replicate sand and rocks without the risk of ingestion.


yes it sounds like a good idea, i got some of my rocks from the beach, scrubbed them and washed them in boiling water, did that a few times to make sure they were clean and left to dry,

hope you get your thermostat soon, i use a dimming stat for my basking bulb and wouldn't be without it, most probably the best bit of kit i could have bought to keep my temps spot on

andy


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

that looks awesome - can't wait to finish my beardies little house now!! You sir, have inspired me


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

cmmercer said:


> that looks awesome - can't wait to finish my beardies little house now!! You sir, have inspired me


thanks very much, great compliment : victory:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

looks well good but did you grout the back of it as well?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> looks well good but did you grout the back of it as well?


i sealed the back and sides and underneath with very strong waterproof tape (from work) so that there was no polystyrene visable then gave it a coat of pva glue so nothing can get in or out.


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

I did one just like this using a thicker foam, but didn't do the sides, i must say thou when they are in what a diffrence.....


----------



## mynameisjon1988 (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good mate well done heres the one i did 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/216695-beardies-viv-fake-wall-progress.html


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

howie91 said:


> I did one just like this using a thicker foam, but didn't do the sides, i must say thou when they are in what a diffrence.....


looks a lot better doesn't it, i used 2 different sized polystyrene sheets for mine, i'm made up with it



mynameisjon1988 said:


> Looks good mate well done heres the one i did
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/216695-beardies-viv-fake-wall-progress.html


brilliant mate, well done you : victory:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic Andy, fantastic job :notworthy:

Jo


----------



## nikki.n.tom (Dec 21, 2007)

hi, yes that looks brilliant.im making a hide but just wondered if i seal it with pva glue will it begin to go off and turn sticky due to heat???
nikki


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> That looks fantastic Andy, fantastic job :notworthy:
> 
> Jo


thanks bumfluff



nikki.n.tom said:


> hi, yes that looks brilliant.im making a hide but just wondered if i seal it with pva glue will it begin to go off and turn sticky due to heat???
> nikki


 
shouldn't do, my hot spot is between 105-110F and its fine, just allow enough time for the PVA glue to set and also allow a few days for the fumes to go away (don't want the reptiles to become ill)


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! Thats brilliant!

Might give it a go lol, wont look as good as that though!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Wow! Thats brilliant!
> 
> Might give it a go lol, wont look as good as that though!


yes it will, just take your time and get stuck in : victory:

i really enjoyed making it, and might be making another soon :lol2:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

thats really good, 

i must start mine soon i keep saying i will but i havent got around to do it


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

thats brilliant


----------



## MightyScouse (Dec 4, 2008)

How did you make the stone columns mate can you pm me, am in the middle of making a viv set up for some leo's and i want to make some rocks.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

That's a stunning viv :notworthy:

I'm looking for inspiration at the moment as I want to avoid the "sterile" look. I may well have a go at something like that, looks fantastic.

Love the flamethrower idea, that's genius :2thumb:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks everyone : victory:


----------



## Seth (Oct 9, 2007)

How would you actually clean it? Like wet paper towel and scrub it?
Thanks


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Seth said:


> How would you actually clean it? Like wet paper towel and scrub it?
> Thanks


yes, 

plus its removeable so if anything gets damaged i can remove it and repair it then place it back in : victory:


----------



## Seth (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks I might build one myself. I already have build just like little fake rocks like that but never a whole backround. For some reason i thought that when the beardie went poo and you tried to clean it it would either like rub off the sand or paint or somethign bad.


----------



## kit (Nov 4, 2008)

thats a great viv mate well done ever thought of makeing them to sell?:no1:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Great job - I bet your beardie will love it!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

kit said:


> thats a great viv mate well done ever thought of makeing them to sell?:no1:


thanks for the compliment,

a few have mentioned it , but i think it would be a hard to transport something 4ft long and made out of grout/sand without getting damaged 

would need to think about it for a while


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> Great job - I bet your beardie will love it!


thanks Andy


----------

